# 2016 haunted clown face and more



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is the 2016 facade and some pic of the inside maze.














































thanks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That entrance is total WOW and you have quite a collection of Clowns


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^What Hairazor said - that is one impressive entrance façade!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, i lot of work went in that paint. 
I was all oil paint, all the light are hookup to an arduino and have
multiple sequences.. Will try to post a video shortly.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG just WOW! Awesome job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Quite remarkable, I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## JakeyPH (Apr 4, 2017)

Did you manage to get a video up?


----------

